# Show product on your GSD?



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

Do any of you use special grooming products on your dogs before a show? Chalk, coat enhancers, etc? I've heard of everything from chalking to using mascara to make the whiskers more black. I personally have zero interest in using anything like that. When Vegas starts showing he'll get a bath with some high quality shampoo, get dried, nails dremmeled, and a good brushing. And that's it!  
What are your thoughts? Do you use anything before a show?

Also, to what degree do you like to see dogs stacked? I can't bring myself to stack vegas on his hock or over extend his leg too much. It just looks to unnatural to me. I plan on showing him in UKC, which is a lot more lenient that AKC, but I do want to give AKC a shot. I'd love to see some pictures of an 'ideal' stack for show, that isn't overdone. Thanks!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll freely confess to knowing nothing about conformation, but my understanding was that using anything to dye or alter the color of a dog's fur was forbidden? Like conditioner is fine, and hair spray is fine, and whitening shampoo to brighten a coat is acceptable, but I always thought anything that actually "paints" the dog is not permitted.

If I'm wrong I would be grateful for someone to correct me.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know all the rules either. But I think that covering up, adding on, or trying to fake something shouldn't be allowed, and it defeats the purpose of showing. The dog doesn't have it, he doesn't. 

I agree with you, don't over stack him! Overstacking looks unprofessional to me, and like the owner is trying to cover some other flaw up. Hopefully a decent show person will chime in and show you how to stack without making him look like a frog attempting ballet like some folks seem to like.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You can't use products like chalk or coat enhancers on your dogs in UKC. 

I bathe my dog about a week before a show. The day off I spritz with water and ACV mix, then use the dog dryer to fluff and blow out excess coat, brush lightly to smooth cowlicks and that's about it. Nails I trim constantly so I don't need to do that just for a show.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I was raised with American line show dogs and I was taught that you never alter their appearance. Bath them, dry them with a high velocity dryer, brush them, maybe spray some coat conditioner on them and dremel their nails. 
I do see people with other breeds using chalk, dye and whatnot. I don't think it is allowed but they will do what they want I guess. And I know some gsd people who will trim their dogs up a little and use thinning shears to enhance their outline but I don't feel that is right. Gsds are a natural breed imo.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

GSDs are altered constantly in AKC 

Nails colored black, noses made blacker, tan made redder, etc.

The most I do as far as product goes is use hair spray to hold up the hair of a dog that doesn't have a great croup. Otherwise my dogs are basically shown as is.

I'll use a coat conditioner spray on dogs that are blowing coat, as the coat will sometimes look a little dull otherwise.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I use a good shampoo, some bodifier here and there where needed (depends on how out of coat the dog is), blow dry. Just bought a new Kool Dry blow dryer today (Chris Christensen) at the dog show. It is amazing. 

It's a big show in Oklahoma City, and I really want my girl to win this weekend. It's the same bunch of dogs that she beat in Tulsa, so I've got my fingers crossed that she can repeat it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

when I was showing my black dawg,,shampooed with black dog shampoo, poofed out with a blower, used "The Stuff", and sometimes mink oil..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i showed my pup when he was a puppy. i would bathe him
the morning of the show. then after he air dried i combed him
and brushed him.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

When I was showing Tag, he was bathed in the morning and blown almost dry. Then we would put some bodifier on him and blow him completely dry.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I use Isle of Dog shampoos to bring out gloss and use a forced air dryer. No conditioner, no chalk or color alterations. I want my dogs to be judged on their merits, not on my ability to use whatever trick of the day is popular. I have a bitch with half a white toe (black nail). I was advised to chalk it; I refused. No judge has ever mentioned it. I have a bitch with long toes; I trim the hair over the nail so you can see where the nail bed starts. That's it.

I think folks who fake their dogs into a placement are missing the point of showing. Pride in what you produce shouldn't be augmented by what are essentially cheats. That's why I show primarily UKC. You can have an exhibitor removed if you see them chalking. I've reported an aussie exhibitor who chalked an entire dark paw out with white and left a poof of the stuff around her grooming area. I'd report her again, or anybody that is so blatantly disrespecting the other exhibitors and their dogs.


----------

